# HUANCAVELICA



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas todas las ultimas fotos, me dejaron gratamente sorprendido tratandose de q no se muestra mucho esta ciudad


----------



## gilbaar (Aug 10, 2006)

UN APORTE MAS DE LA HERMOSA CIUDAD DE HUANCAVELICA
.....
HASTA PRONTO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

no se pueden ver las fotos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

No se ve nada gilbaar.


----------



## gilbaar (Aug 10, 2006)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Que hermosas fotos Gilbaar.


no se por que no salen las fotos, las posteare despues.....


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*Huancavelica,tierra de mi abuela.*

Mi mamama nacio en un pueblito cercano a Castrovirreina y vivio en varios pueblitos de la provincia,pero fue en Tantara donde pasó muchos años y fue el lugar mas querido por ella y alli conocio a mi abuelo que es ayacuchano. Son pueblos olvidados,remotos pero muy hermosos.


----------

